# Los Alcazares...nice ?



## Glasgowescape (May 10, 2015)

Looking at buying flat in Los Alcazares ... what's it like ? Saw couple of reviews speaking of groups of young guys hanging about...is it a nice place and quite safe ?


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

I visit Los Alcazares sometimes to buy from an Indian shop and my dentist is there. It's a holiday town so quiet off season and manic in season. The airport is right there so planes fly over, LOW, several times a day. Lots of bars and eateries as is the norm. Just a typical tourist town really. Depends what you want.


----------



## Kezar001 (Mar 29, 2014)

We bought there and simply love it. Great mix between the international strip and the old town. Highly recommend busy in the summer but enough still open in the winter to keep it going year round


----------



## Colesfamilywalesespana (Mar 15, 2015)

*LA*

Super place, but take a look at Santiago de la Ribera & Lo Pagan...a bit more lively along the promenades but similar to LA quiet through the winter season.
Felt safe there every time we have travelled.


----------

